# XP System auf Dell Inspiron 1521



## egger (31 August 2007)

Hallo Forum,

habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Laptop gegönnt.
Leider sind diese alle mit Vista ausgestattet. Zum Arbeiten mit Simatic-Produkten benötige ich allerdings WinXP, doch leider werden nicht alle Treiber für XP angeboten.

Habe hier ein 15,4" Display 1680x1050. XP kommt anscheinend (noch) nicht mit den Breitbilddisplays zurecht, alles wird halt gestreckt.
Kennt jemand ne Möglichkeit einen Treiber für XP für die GraKa herzubekommen? Ist eine ATI Radeon X 1270.

Das selbe auch bei der WLAN Karte, die ist von Dell (zeigt zumindest mal der Geräte-Manager an). Auch keine Treiber für XP verfügbar.

Hab schon endlos gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden.
Es muss doch möglich sein XP mit allen Treibern auf diesem Laptop zu installieren!!!
Gibt es evtl Ersatztreiber?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## repök (31 August 2007)

*Wie wäre es mit...*

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...SystemID=INS_PNT_PM_1521&hidos=WLH&hidlang=ge
http://www.dell.de


----------



## egger (31 August 2007)

Die Supportseite von Dell war auch meine erste Anlaufstelle aber für XP fehlen halt die erwähnten Treiber für Grafikkarte und WLAN....


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (31 August 2007)

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/

Du kannst dir mal eine Benchmarksoftware herunterladen und diese scannen lassen ( z.B. Dr. Hardware ) und dann schauen , ob er die Hardware richtig erkannt hat und dann mal nach den Treibern googlen .
Auf dem Link gibt es auch so einen Onlinehardwarescanner .
Was der taugt weiß ich aber nicht . Bei meinem HP bin ich trotz Servicelinks von HP erst mit Dr. Hardware auf den richtigen Mainboardtreiber gekommen .


----------



## thomass5 (31 August 2007)

fur die ATI gibt es eventuell alternative Treiber. Was sagt denn ein gutes Diagnoseprog, welcher chip beim wlan verwendet wird?
Thomas


----------



## egger (31 August 2007)

danke für eure schnellen antworten, muss jetzt mal neu starten und lasse dr hardware drüberlaufen dann kann ich genaueres sagen.

update:

bei der Grafikkarte sagt er mir dass ich ne ati radeon x 1270 habe, also wie gehabt.
bei der wlan karte kommt auch das selbe: Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card, Broadcom Corp

bei der suche nach alternativtreibern für ati-karten bin ich auch mal fündig geworden und hab welche runtergeladen.
werde die in den nächsten Tagen mal unter xp ausprobieren. werde euch dann nochmal informieren. nur bei der wlan karte steh ich immer noch am anfang.


----------



## thomass5 (1 September 2007)

Hallo,
wenn der Rechner genug Leistung hat, könnte man auch ne Virtuelle Maschine laufen lassen, welche XP unterstützt. Aber für einige Simatic-Produkte gibt es nie genug Leistung.Ich hab Omega-Treiber für ATI auf nem Compaq am laufen.
Thomas


----------



## egger (1 September 2007)

ja vmware hab ich ja auch drauf im moment aber das is nicht das wahre. immer die virtuelle maschine starten, usw, usw dann probleme mit dem netzwerk und das schlimmste an der geschichte: VISTA! ist zwar schön und bunt aber ich brauche den schnickschnack (noch) nicht. war mit XP voll zufrieden.

nochmal zu den treibern: hat keiner eine ahnung wie ich die wlan-karte zum laufen bringe? die ist ja bestimmt nicht extra für dell produziert worden. es muss doch da standardtreiber geben.


----------



## thomass5 (23 September 2007)

Hast Du mittlerweile mal den Chipsatz der W-Lan Karte rausgefunden?Zur Not sollte es auch über die MAC-Adresse gehen, da ei Teil dieser den Hersteller bekanntgiebt.
Th.


----------



## drfunfrock (24 September 2007)

Lass ein Linux von CD laufen, wie z.B. Knoppix. Dann kannst du mit dem Kommando lspci sämtliche Einheiten bekommen.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (24 September 2007)

Besuch erst mal "Microsoft-Update" - da werden auch Gerätetreiber angeboten.

Ansonsten würde ich für deine ATI Karte auch die Omega-Treiber empfehlen (diese mit Qualität bevorzugt, nicht Leistung)

WLAN -> Broadcom macht die Karte für Dell die bieten aber glaube ich keine Treiber an, kannst ja mal da vorbeischauen.

Wenn nicht DELL anrufen - du hast gerdae ein neues System gekauft - das darf man nicht vergessen !

Die WLAN Karte ist nämlich 100% zu irgend einer identisch welche in einem XP-Laptop verbaut wurde (so lange ist das ja noch nicht her...) und dann haben die halt auch einen Treiber...

Das Problem wird Haupsächlich sein daß wenn du über deinen Service Tag reingehst eben nur Vista Treiber angeboten werden weil eben unter diesem Tag das so zugeordnet wird.

Dennoch sollte der Support helfen können.

Alternativ: Du wählst ein ähnliches Modell und bei den Ergebnissen wird der Gerätetyp ja angezeigt -> Umständlich aber geht...


----------



## PhilippL (25 September 2007)

Hallo,

versuch es mal mit diesem Treiber für die Grafikkarte

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/118102

und mit diesem für dein WLAN

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/61216

sollten beide für Windows XP sein...

hoffe geholfen zu haben

Viele Grüße

Philipp


----------

